# Kelley Cyr / Kinny Fear / Kinny Winter



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 12, 2015)

Kelley Cyr aka Kinny Fear (Maiden name: Kelly Winter) is a heterosexual cisgendered female who has taken the torch as Ahuviya Harel and other trans people of color's Anna.  Often encouraging ADF and enabling him in his paranoid delusions with "consent hugs" even though she's aware that many of his "incidents" were made up in his head.  She is a stereotypical slacktavist SJW, often sharing clickbait articles about trans rights and racial equality while not engaging in any sort concrete action to help ADF most likely due to it costing too many "spoons".  She often attacks anyone who offers ADF any realistic advice.  She often results to using all caps to show how she isn't playing games.

Despite her rabid defense of LGBT individuals, Kelly decided to be radical and promote interspecies marriage by marrying an Ogre.  It is suspected that she may be a deep cover troll due to her incredible stupidity in defending such a monumental sack of shit.

Gaiafag account: http://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/kinny-fear/2781775/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008466703322&sk=about
Power Word Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/kelley.winter?fref=ts


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 12, 2015)

Not sure I want to make fun of Kinnay's husband yet.  I'm of the opinion that being married to her is hell enough.


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 12, 2015)

Kinny is fat and I would not have sex with her.

On a serious note, I honestly find her to be ADF's most interesting asspatter. She's like a female Kengle, only instead of collecting lolcows, she collects SJWs/trannies/etc. She's either literally one of the stupidest people involved in all of this or a covert troll.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 12, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Not sure I want to make fun of Kinnay's husband yet.  I'm of the opinion that being married to her is hell enough.



Indeed. Let's keep the focus on Kelley. Her husband hasn't done anything to deserve the attention. Yet.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 12, 2015)

Picklechu said:


> Kinny is fat and I would not have sex with her.
> 
> On a serious note, I honestly find her to be ADF's most interesting asspatter. She's like a female Kengle, only instead of collecting lolcows, she collects SJWs/trannies/etc. She's either literally one of the stupidest people involved in all of this or a covert troll.



I agree, I added a poll.


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Jun 12, 2015)

A picture of Kinny from the old thread. Originally posted by @CatParty.


Spoiler: Because this will never not be funny


----------



## Ariel (Jun 12, 2015)

Does she have The Downs?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 12, 2015)

chimpchan said:


> Does she have The Downs?



Syndrome of a Downs.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 12, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Indeed. Let's keep the focus on Kelley. Her husband hasn't done anything to deserve the attention. Yet.



He's not a looker but he can definitely do better than her.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jun 12, 2015)

How is her marriage inter species when she is an ogre too?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## EI 903 (Jun 12, 2015)

Has anyone introduced her to Kengle? I'm really curious how that interaction would go.


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 12, 2015)

The Littlest Shitlord said:


> A picture of Kinny from the old thread. Originally posted by @CatParty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Because this will never not be funny



From the pics I've seen, she can easily pass as either MtF or FtM.  I only recently understood that she's cis.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 12, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Has anyone introduced her to Kengle? I'm really curious how that interaction would go.


I second this question. It would be like some form of supernova of weird/sad.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 12, 2015)

If she's a troll, she's deep undercover and using whoever the woman (possible tranny) is in those photos as her identity. So I think she's just an idiot.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's her old facebook as Kelley Cyr.  It looks like she didn't turn into an angry SJW until around July last year.  There were a couple things that were promoting gay rights, but most of her feed was filled with stuff that was cheerful and playful.



Spoiler: non-sjw spoons











Spoiler: fun at magic kingdom











Spoiler: Big girl wants ice cream











Spoiler: nerd alert











Spoiler: terrible video game ideas











Spoiler: bad jokes










I know we said we wouldn't be touching Zachary, but this was kinda funny:



Spoiler: Kinnay's husband approves 7/4


----------



## Jaimas (Jun 13, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Despite her rabid defense of LGBT individuals, Kelly decided to be radical and promote interspecies marriage by marrying an Ogre.  It is suspected that she may be a deep cover troll due to her incredible stupidity in defending such a monumental sack of shit.



Can we safely say she got #Shrekt?

_...I'll show myself out._


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 13, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Has anyone introduced her to Kengle? I'm really curious how that interaction would go.



I can't find it on his facebook but Hooves made a fuck Kengle post even though Kengle gave him money and none of his ass patters did and I think she liked that post


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 13, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I can't find it on his facebook but Hooves made a fuck Kengle post even though Kengle gave him money and none of his ass patters did and I think she liked that post


I don't recall Kengle liking that post, but I definitely remember the other stuff. It _think _it's in the first two-hundred pages (but after page sixty or so) of the old thread, but I don't plan on digging for it.


----------



## sonichuis44 (Jun 13, 2015)

That lipstick does not suit her at all.


----------



## Seahorses (Jun 14, 2015)

I thought she was a man this whole time. I'm undecided about how that makes me feel.


----------



## ln18 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seahorses said:


> I thought she was a man this whole time. I'm undecided about how that makes me feel.



Kinfused


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 14, 2015)

Seahorses said:


> I thought she was a man this whole time. I'm undecided about how that makes me feel.



Kinnay is a potato and uses tater/spud/spudself pronouns.


----------



## Kenneth Erwin Engelhardt (Jun 14, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I can't find it on his facebook but Hooves made a fuck Kengle post even though Kengle gave him money and none of his ass patters did and I think she liked that post



Hooves made that post because she was being trolled by Kengle.


----------



## Ravenor (Jun 14, 2015)

sonichuis44 said:


> That lipstick does not suit her at all.



To her lipstick and push pop are synonymous.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 15, 2015)

...she said to the 64 people she is trying to suck up to.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 15, 2015)

Smutley said:


> ...she said to the 64 people she is trying to suck up to.
> View attachment 32279




byebye @Hispanic_Hitlermobile


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 15, 2015)

Smutley said:


> ...she said to the 64 people she is trying to suck up to.
> View attachment 32279



"...in any form".  Why do people need everything to be so *ahem* _black and white_?  I mean, blackface can be done respectfully (Robert Downey Jr. being an obvious recent example) just like yellowface and white face (_Cloud Atlas_, for another recent example).


----------



## Baguette (Jun 16, 2015)

Can someone fill me in on what the whole "spoons" thing is all about? I've seen it a few times but I don't know what it means.


----------



## Positron (Jun 16, 2015)

OLE PISS said:


> Can someone fill me in on what the whole "spoons" thing is all about? I've seen it a few times but I don't know what it means.



Spoon is what normal people refer to as "energy".  People with chronic physical or mental illness often feel as if they have a fixed daily budget of energy that they must see through the whole day with.  Each mundane task, like grocery shopping, taking showers, and so on, will take a bite out of this "budget".  Because the "budget" is usually very tight, when something unexpected happens, they would feel as if they're "overdraft" and they might freak out.  Why it is called "spoon" is stupid and is not important; read this story if you absolutely must know.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 16, 2015)

lol, okay, so when I say any of those things, it's because 1) I'm not really sorry you were upset 2) I'm trying to keep whoever is upset from making a scene because they are most likely a little baby 3) it's called a "placation" and it's one of the many ways societal interactions are greased.  People are lucky to even receive "sorry if you were offended" because good lord, no one is really going to police themselves to the perpetually hyperoffended.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jun 16, 2015)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> "...in any form".  Why do people need everything to be so *ahem* _black and white_?  I mean, blackface can be done respectfully (Robert Downey Jr. being an obvious recent example) just like yellowface and white face (_Cloud Atlas_, for another recent example).



Because nuance, context, critical thinking, and debate are tools of the patriarchy you cisgendered white male fascist! 

but seriously that's what drive me nuts with extremes, this " all in or nothing" mentality.  I'd love to see her lose her spoons over "Bamboozled".


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 16, 2015)

Seahorses said:


> I thought she was a man this whole time. I'm undecided about how that makes me feel.


Really? I could tell she was a cis woman from the start.


----------



## Positron (Jun 16, 2015)

Smutley said:


> lol, okay, so when I say any of those things, it's because 1) I'm not really sorry you were upset 2) I'm trying to keep whoever is upset from making a scene because they are most likely a little baby 3) it's called a "placation" and it's one of the many ways societal interactions are greased.  People are lucky to even receive "sorry if you were offended" because good lord, no one is really going to police themselves to the perpetually hyperoffended.



Right on: because in most cases there is literally nothing to be offended about, nothing to apologize for.  Spoiled crybabies will find any excuse to throw a temper tantrum.



			
				Kinnay said:
			
		

> Humility is very important.





			
				Kinnay said:
			
		

> Too much priiiiiide.



But there is never too much priiiiide when some freak claims to be a proud latex woman right?!  Humility is only important to someone who hurts their pride.


----------



## Rin (Jun 16, 2015)

Smutley said:


> lol, okay, so when I say any of those things, it's because 1) I'm not really sorry you were upset 2) I'm trying to keep whoever is upset from making a scene because they are most likely a little baby 3) it's called a "placation" and it's one of the many ways societal interactions are greased.  People are lucky to even receive "sorry if you were offended" because good lord, no one is really going to police themselves to the perpetually hyperoffended.
> View attachment 32441


Ugh, I _almost_ agree with her here (recently had to put up with someone spewing "apologies" for "thinking [we] were smart enough to listen to [her]" and pretending to get butthurt when people called her out on it), but she goes and takes it entirely too far.  The "listening to someone who's wrong" thing is another example.  If someone has a _reasonable_ suggestion or viewpoint it doesn't hurt to listen, but if they're just ranting about how they're right, you don't have to change your mind to agree with them.

It's also highly ironic, because the SJW love to pull bullshit apologies like "sorry you're a piece of shit" and constantly ignore arguments from people they don't like.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 16, 2015)

OLE PISS said:


> Can someone fill me in on what the whole "spoons" thing is all about? I've seen it a few times but I don't know what it means.



It means "I'm a lazy tumblrina who does nothing all day."


----------



## Smutley (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Trombonista (Jun 20, 2015)

I bet potato salad is the only salad Kinny eats. /lowblow


----------



## ASU (Jun 20, 2015)

Reading her posts is like watching someone try to brainwash herself. You can tell she's parroting what she's read somewhere else, and if she's not a troll (which I don't think she is, I mean, she is, but not intentionally) it seems like she's trying to take her first steps into being "a better white person" as defined by tumblr.

If you think back, those of you old enough to remember, to when 4chan and SA were first getting popular, that's how memetic stuff started there, too. Someone would post something, everyone would copy it, and now those old memes are our current in-jokes. Just like here the in-jokes are CC quotes or other lolcow quotes, these things like "kill cissies" and "kill all white men" and #PayingAttention are bonding them, and in a decade those of them who haven't snapped out of this shit will be using those phrases the same way people use phrases like "newfag" now.

Anyway, so when I look at Kinny that's what I see. Someone who 10 years ago would be on SA learning to be a goon, but instead this is what her online social group is into so she's going to learn to hate spout anti-white, anti-reason hate until it becomes as familiar and memetic to her as any of CCs earlier witticisms are to people here.

You couldn't tell her any of this shit, either. She'd just block you or mock you and go back to it.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 24, 2015)

Who says that post-racial America is a fantasy


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jun 24, 2015)

Kinny said:
			
		

> if you could save me some time and unfriend yourself if you disagree, i'd appreciate it



Because binge watching Dr. Who, marathoning The Sims 3, and earning a spot in SJW heaven while her evil white cis husband provides for her takes up way too many spoons.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 29, 2015)

Does this mean ADF plans on moving to Seattle?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey, Kinnay... I understand you don't have money, but I'm SURE you have a couch.  I think you may have even posted pictures of it.  What kind of trans* activist and supporter could you be if you didn't offer a safe space and shelter for someone who _obviously needs it so desperately_?

I'm sure if you realized how much oppression she's had to endure, you could also spare some Taco Bell and Pocky for the cause.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Jun 29, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Hey, Kinnay... I understand you don't have money, but I'm SURE you have a couch.  I think you may have even posted pictures of it.  What kind of trans* activist and supporter could you be if you didn't offer a safe space and shelter for someone who _obviously needs it so desperately_?
> 
> I'm sure if you realized how much oppression she's had to endure, you could also spare some Taco Bell and Pocky for the cause.



She also has a husband, and Ahuviya will not accept help if there's anyone involved who has a penis, or wants a penis. Because someone's taking their Captain Ahab complex a liiiiiiittle too far (and too literally) in their obsession with destroying Moby "Dick."


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 29, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> She also has a husband, and Ahuviya will not accept help if there's anyone involved who has a penis, or wants a penis. Because someone's taking their Captain Ahab complex a liiiiiiittle too far (and too literally) in their obsession with destroying Moby "Dick."


I'm shocked, SHOCKED that Kinnay would allow her affiliation with THE PATRIARCHY to get in the way of helping a commrade womyn!  If she could check her privilege for five minutes, the husband would be evicted for as long as he needs to be in order to ensure Auviya's safety.


----------



## Arkangel (Jun 29, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> Does this mean ADF plans on moving to Seattle?


Seattle is more expensive than Portland. Washingtonians have to pay sales tax.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jun 29, 2015)

Ziltoid said:


> Seattle is more expensive than Portland. Washingtonians have to pay sales tax.



ADF is retarded and has thousands in his bank account.  Price is not a concern to him


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jun 29, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> I'm shocked, SHOCKED that Kinnay would allow her affiliation with THE PATRIARCHY to get in the way of helping a commrade womyn!  If she could check her privilege for five minutes, the husband would be evicted for as long as he needs to be in order to ensure Auviya's safety.



Kinny can't sacrifice her comfort...er appropriate the trans cause! As a good ally she can only justly support the oppressed by: shirking er... relegating charitable deeds to other oppressed people, re-posting [Shareable] FB posts, making self-loathing posts, and offering -consent- hugs.  Anything more than that would be white savior complex, another variant of white cis oppression.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 6, 2015)

"I'm with stupid"


----------



## Rin (Jul 6, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> "I'm with stupid"
> 
> View attachment 36149


Is she intentionally trying to look like a twelve-year-old sped, or is it just her natural state?


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 6, 2015)

Dammit, Katinka, you either go all the way with the single letter shorthand, or you type out all the words in full.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jul 6, 2015)

Nara said:


> ...her natural state?


Idaho?


----------



## Twrx (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm still not convinced she isn't a dude.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jul 6, 2015)

Twrx said:


> I'm still not convinced she isn't a dude.


Nah, Kinnay's a cis woman. Albeit a very spuddy and self-loathing one, but a cis woman no less.


----------



## Twrx (Jul 6, 2015)

Spooky_Scary said:


> Nah, Kinnay's a cis woman. Albeit a very spuddy and self-loathing one, but a cis woman no less.



One of the ugliest women  I've seen.


----------



## MMX (Jul 7, 2015)

Nara said:


> Is she intentionally trying to look like a twelve-year-old sped, or is it just her natural state?



I honestly thought that was the teenage exceptional individual who lives on  my street and runs round in a circle all day playing Thomas the tank engine.
For anyone else that would be a terrible pic.....for Kinny its a marked improvement.


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 7, 2015)

"Your face is my favourite "
Mine too, but probably for a different reason. 

Also, we desperately need a potato smiley.


----------



## MMX (Jul 7, 2015)

Is she becoming sammyclassicsonicfan ?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 7, 2015)

I feel bad for her husband.
"Honey, notice anything different?"
"You look more sped than usual?"


----------



## MMX (Jul 7, 2015)

Chan the Wizard said:


> I feel bad for her husband.
> "Honey, notice anything different?"
> "You look more sped than usual?"



That guy must wake up every morning with the worlds worst case of buyers remorse.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 7, 2015)

MMX said:


> That guy must wake up every morning with the worlds worst case of buyers remorse.


Either that or she's his beard.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jul 7, 2015)

If my choices were marry that or admit to being gay, I'd spend my life savings and take out a massive loan to buy every billboard in my state to plaster with a picture of me with a two foot rainbow dildo up my ass


----------



## Pillow (Jul 7, 2015)

Spooky_Scary said:


> *More Kintardation.png*
> .


Sorry for being a bit slow in the mind, English is my third language, but what does "having the spoons" mean? I'm trying to make sense out of this sentence but I can't find any, is it something like "I'm too lazy to[…]" or "I have no motivation to […]"? Or something else?
This really fucks with my head.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jul 7, 2015)

Pillow said:


> Sorry for being a bit slow in the mind, English is my third language, but what does "having the spoons" mean? I'm trying to make sense out of this sentence but I can't find any, is it something like "I'm too lazy to[…]" or "I have no motivation to […]"? Or something else?
> This really fucks with my head.


There is a story going around of a woman who explained her illness in terms of having a certain number of spoons per day. Things like taking a shower, going to work, doing housework, and spending time with friends would cost a spoon from her collection. So if she ran out of spoons after doing tasks, she was unable to do anything else for the day. Spoons=energy. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lunete (Jul 7, 2015)

Smutley said:


> lol, okay, so when I say any of those things, it's because 1) I'm not really sorry you were upset 2) I'm trying to keep whoever is upset from making a scene because they are most likely a little baby 3) it's called a "placation" and it's one of the many ways societal interactions are greased.  People are lucky to even receive "sorry if you were offended" because good lord, no one is really going to police themselves to the perpetually hyperoffended.
> View attachment 32441



Yeah, no. If I tell you something that's not offensive at all and you're still offended by it then that's your problem.
To quote Stephen Fry, “It's now very common to hear people say, 'I'm rather offended by that.' As if that gives them certain rights. It's actually nothing more... than a whine. 'I find that offensive.' It has no meaning; it has no purpose; it has no reason to be respected as a phrase. 'I am offended by that.' Well, so fucking what."


----------



## Cid Highwind (Jul 7, 2015)

Pillow said:


> Sorry for being a bit slow in the mind, English is my third language, but what does "having the spoons" mean? I'm trying to make sense out of this sentence but I can't find any, is it something like "I'm too lazy to[…]" or "I have no motivation to […]"? Or something else?
> This really fucks with my head.



English is my first language and I had to read about this silly spoon shit several times before it started to make any sense.  It still doesn't make sense, and your post is correct for anyone regardless of what language they speak.  Even in English, nobody but retards say things like "this is really draining my spoon".  

You're not the one slow in the mind, "Kinny" is.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 7, 2015)

Ja'mie said:


> There is a story going around of a woman who explained her illness in terms of having a certain number of spoons per day. Things like taking a shower, going to work, doing housework, and spending time with friends would cost a spoon from her collection. So if she ran out of spoons after doing tasks, she was unable to do anything else for the day. Spoons=energy.
> 
> Hope this helps.



It's like if life were a turn-based RPG where once you ran out of turns, you just stood there like a retard for 24 hours until your action points recharged.


----------



## galact0r (Jul 7, 2015)

The act of taking offense is like saying "this runs contrary to my opinions/beliefs/feelings. I consider them to be more important than yours."

That's not very nice.


----------



## Pillow (Jul 7, 2015)

Ja'mie said:


> a woman who explained her illness in terms of having a certain number of spoons per day


So I take this woman was mentally ill? Isn't it disrespectful to turn the words of disabled people into meme phrases? This is terrible or to word it better _ableistic_.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Jul 7, 2015)

Pillow said:


> So I take this woman was mentally ill? Isn't it disrespectful to turn the words of disabled people into meme phrases? This is terrible or to word it better _ableistic_.



The problem lies not with the original woman who was dealing with... multiple sclerosis? Lupus? Something like that? I'm not in the mood to look it up.  She needed an easy metaphor for dealing with the pain of her disease, and there happened to be a pile of spoons handy, so she used them. The problem lies with all the special snowflakes who latched on to the idea, and then suddenly three out of four people on tumblr were complaining about their spoons being gone (the fourth guy was there for the porn).


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jul 7, 2015)

Picklechu said:


> Also, we desperately need a potato smiley.


 
Not Kinny but close enough.


----------



## Strelok (Jul 7, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> It's like if life were a turn-based RPG where once you ran out of turns, you just stood there like a exceptional individual for 24 hours until your action points recharged.



So you're saying it's the Tumblrites, not the MRAs who were the wizards all along?

Christ I just made a D&D joke. Somebody send help.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jul 7, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Not Kinny but close enough.



Along with  -consent hug-


----------



## TonySnark (Jul 8, 2015)

I just logged into Facebook and this freak came up as a suggested friend. Apparently she is friends with someone who is friends with my sister in law and a couple people from my old job. 

Looks like it is time for me to purge my friends list.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 8, 2015)

TonySnark said:


> I just logged into Facebook and this freak came up as a suggested friend. Apparently she is friends with someone who is friends with my sister in law and a couple people from my old job.
> 
> Looks like it is time for me to purge my friends list.



Or you could add her and provide some top secret intel for the Agents of C.I.S.


----------



## Chaewuj (Jul 8, 2015)

Her husband has her blocked on facebook, because her disillusion bother him that much. She posted about it a few months ago and I thought it was funny.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2015)

Chaewuj said:


> Her husband has her blocked on facebook, because her disillusion bother him that much. She posted about it a few months ago and I thought it was funny.



Most people would take it as a clue something was seriously wrong with their behavior when even close family members couldn't put up with it.  But then, most people aren't angry potatoes.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 8, 2015)

Chaewuj said:


> Her husband has her blocked on facebook, because her disillusion bother him that much. She posted about it a few months ago and I thought it was funny.



Lol, fucking what. I'm no marriage counsellor but I feel that this is not a good sign for one's relationship.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 8, 2015)

Ja'mie said:


> There is a story going around of a woman who explained her illness in terms of having a certain number of spoons per day. Things like taking a shower, going to work, doing housework, and spending time with friends would cost a spoon from her collection. So if she ran out of spoons after doing tasks, she was unable to do anything else for the day. Spoons=energy.
> 
> Hope this helps.


So it's another expression for "I'm a lazy shit" then?


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 8, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Or you could add her and provide some top secret intel for the Agents of C.I.S.


Why would @TonySnark need to do that? Kinny's already a C.I.S. agent and has been keeping tabs on Phil for us all this time.


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 8, 2015)

Coldgrip said:


> Why would @TonySnark need to do that? Kinny's already a C.I.S. agent and has been keeping tabs on Phil for us all this time.


Shhhhh, she's a double agent! We don't want Phil to find out! That's why we put a tail on her, as Phil knows we have someone watching each of his friends!


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jul 9, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Lol, fucking what. I'm no marriage counsellor but I feel that this is not a good sign for one's relationship.



Wouldn't be surprised either if Kinny's couch also doubles as her bed at this point. 

I sometimes imagine Kinny flailing her arms and always being on the verge of popping a vessel levels of SJW self-righteous rage when she types her updates; while her husband's in the kitchen just hunched over a bottle of Wild Turkey and letting out a great big stress  wondering how he let things get this far.


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 9, 2015)

So she's the one who pretends to be a dude?


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jul 9, 2015)

drtoboggan said:


> So she's the one who pretends to be a dude?


Oh I saw it more like along the lines of going to the bedroom would require too many spoons....


----------



## Big Nasty (Jul 9, 2015)

To me, running out of spoons, means that I must do some dishwashing.


----------



## MMX (Jul 9, 2015)

Big Nasty said:


> To me, running out of spoons, means that I must do some dishwashing.



Unless your eating soup then you ain,t got a problem.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jul 9, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> "I'm with stupid"
> 
> View attachment 36149



I can't get over how much she looks like Vade in any of her pictures.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2015)

MMX said:


> Unless your eating soup then you ain,t got a problem.



Suppose you're out of spoons because you ran out of forks a couple days ago and started eating everything with spoons, though.


----------



## ln18 (Jul 9, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Suppose you're out of spoons because you ran out of forks a couple days ago and started eating everything with spoons, though.



And all you really need is a knife.


----------



## MMX (Jul 9, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Suppose you're out of spoons because you ran out of forks a couple days ago and started eating everything with spoons, though.



Sporks ?
Cocktail stick ?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2015)

ln18 said:


> And all you really need is a knife.



Try eating peas with a knife.

It's definitely rough when you have too many spoons to need to do dishes yet, and yet you don't have enough spoons to wash your forks.


----------



## MMX (Jul 9, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Try eating peas with a knife.
> 
> It's definitely rough when you have too many spoons to need to do dishes yet, and yet you don't have enough spoons to wash your forks.





ln18 said:


> And all you really need is a knife.




I really don't think we've taken this in the spirit it was intended 
But its good that were learning about cutlery responsibility


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2015)

MMX said:


> I really don't think we've taken this in the spirit it was intended



It's a thread about an angry potato.  I suppose you can bake those and eat them with a knife and fork.

Or with a spoon if you mash them.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jul 9, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Try eating peas with a knife.
> 
> It's definitely rough when you have too many spoons to need to do dishes yet, and yet you don't have enough spoons to wash your forks.



Maybe she can just have one of her Sims wash them instead

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-6-12_19-54-30-png.31797/


----------



## MMX (Jul 9, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> Maybe she can just have one of her Sims wash them instead
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-6-12_19-54-30-png.31797/



Wow so many words wasted on something no one gives a fuck about.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Jul 9, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> Maybe she can just have one of her Sims wash them instead
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-6-12_19-54-30-png.31797/


Translation: Kinny thinks it's ok to just let the dishes pile up in the sink. From this, we can infer that Kinny has a long chain of unhappy roommates in her past.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2015)

Handsome Pete said:


> Translation: Kinny thinks it's ok to just let the dishes pile up in the sink. From this, we can infer that Kinny has a long chain of unhappy roommates in her past.



And a despairing husband who drinks alone.


----------



## Smutley (Jul 9, 2015)

I eagerly await the future screen cap of Kinny screaming about getting served with divorce papers.


----------



## MMX (Jul 9, 2015)

Smutley said:


> I eagerly await the future screen cap of Kinny screaming about getting served with divorce papers.



Maybe her hubby could soften the blow by having a sim serve the papers.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 9, 2015)

btfo


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Jul 9, 2015)

MMX said:


> Wow so many words wasted on something no one gives a fuck about.


Kinda like Phil!


----------



## Smutley (Jul 9, 2015)

fuck you fuck you fuck you fuck yOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU


----------



## CatParty (Jul 9, 2015)

We're on it

https://youtube.com/#/user/jesheckah


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jul 9, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> btfo
> 
> View attachment 36616



What the hell is the the pink/white/green flag for?  This "Jeshecka" person she's talking about is probably this person.  (2nd account)

She doesn't post much stuff publicly, but she apparently lists "online writer" as her job and according to her account at a trading card game wiki she has played way too many tcgs.

EDIT: Dammit, @CatParty beat me to it


----------



## Smutley (Jul 9, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> She doesn't post much stuff publicly, but she apparently lists "online writer" as her job and according to her account at a trading card game wiki she has played way too many tcgs.



edit: Oops, wrong person!  This is that Kris chick channeling her inner Connor.


> "I'd love to watch you drown...i'd love to see you die in a pool of your own blood that spreads from the wound in your heart. Die you must and in doing so brings peace. Not only to me...but to the ones that tell me what to do. They never leave me...They never go away...Always there...Talking...Whispering...Telling me things of your life...that make me HATE YOU '...caught in a winter's rain...' They sing to me...They sing songs i can't remember. I hate you when they sing. I hate you when they whisper. Why must you be? Your existance is nothing, They say. They are right. They know everything. They know you. They know me. They know all. They talk so much. They talk so long...constantly talking. Always They talk. never silent. Always talking '...inside your precious heart...' Always...talking..."- said by Vincent Hindes Jr. a character in my book.


http://apatheticnightmare.deviantart.com/


----------



## Dalish (Jul 9, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> What the hell is the the pink/white/green flag for?



in a pretty thorough search, i couldn't find jack shot about what the fuck kinny has pride for. it's not even on a tumblr masterpost. 

it just looks like a vertical newfoundland flag.


----------



## Feculent Emesis (Jul 9, 2015)

Miraak said:


> in a pretty thorough search, i couldn't find jack shot about what the fuck kinny has pride for. it's not even on a tumblr masterpost.
> 
> it just looks like a vertical newfoundland flag.



I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be the "genderqueer" pride flag (purple/white/green), which is in the tumblr post you linked to.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 9, 2015)

Feculent Emesis said:


> I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be the "genderqueer" pride flag (purple/white/green), which is in the tumblr post you linked to.




Gay


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jul 9, 2015)

Smutley said:


> edit: Oops, wrong person!



Which was the wrong person?  It looks like they are the same person, and the TCG girl goes by "Crystal Serina" or "Jesh", which is referenced on both Facebook accounts.


----------



## Smutley (Jul 9, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> Which was the wrong person?  It looks like they are the same person, and the TCG girl goes by "Crystal Serina" or "Jesh", which is referenced on both Facebook accounts.



Nah I meant me, I posted something completely unrelated to the person you were talking about.  Sorry for the confusion bro I'm out of it today


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jul 9, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Nah I meant me, I posted something completely unrelated to the person you were talking about.  Sorry for the confusion bro I'm out of it today



No prob.



Feculent Emesis said:


> I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be the "genderqueer" pride flag (purple/white/green), which is in the tumblr post you linked to.



I'm a little incensed that there's no straight pride flag listed there.  To be fair, it was just unveiled today in Russia:






#RealFamily


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jul 9, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> btfo
> 
> View attachment 36616


Because who wouldn't want to flee from Queen Killjoy


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jul 9, 2015)

Miraak said:


> in a pretty thorough search, i couldn't find jack shot about what the fuck kinny has pride for. it's not even on a tumblr masterpost.
> 
> it just looks like a vertical newfoundland flag.


I don't think the skeets would appreciate Kinny's cultural appropriations.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jul 10, 2015)

Maybe this person unfriended her because they fit one of the many criteria of one of Kinny's constant "If you ___, unfriend me or I'll unfriend you" posts.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 10, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> And a despairing husband who drinks alone.


Unless he's with his boyfriend.

Seriously, she's got to be his beard.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 10, 2015)

I guess when you live off the benefits of the white cishet patriarchy, you can spend all day determining who unfriended you on Facebook.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jul 10, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> btfo
> 
> View attachment 36616


I'm seeing an awful lot of non-*consent hugs* there >.>



CatParty said:


> We're on it
> 
> https://youtube.com/#/user/jesheckah
> 
> View attachment 36629


Coffin?! That's basically all the proof I need that Jesheckah is a RealDoll...


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jul 10, 2015)

She's either deleted or made it private now.  Either way, they're still not friends


----------



## Sigyn (Jul 10, 2015)

If I could punch every one of her enablers in the face I would. I s2g these people would die in the event of a real emergency


----------



## Strelok (Jul 10, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> If I could punch every one of her enablers in the face I would. I s2g these people would die in the event of a real emergency



What do you think happens to them when a moderate storm moves in and the town loses power for 3 or 4 days? Do they go into some sort of No-Internet seizure?


----------



## Sigyn (Jul 10, 2015)

Strelok said:


> What do you think happens to them when a moderate storm moves in and the town loses power for 3 or 4 days? Do they go into some sort of No-Internet seizure?


I would guess that their hivemind activates and they all go congregate at a starbucks somewhere to sit and cry in some neon-haired pity party, but then again, that involves leaving the house.


----------



## Chaewuj (Jul 11, 2015)

Usually they actually go out and do somewhat real world things and then post about it online. Or at least that's what the internet addicts I've seen do after crying for 12+ hours.


----------



## Cucky (Jul 11, 2015)

Sigyn said:


> I s2g these people would die in the event of a real emergency



Surely not, *consent bandage* is just as good as the real thing.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 12, 2015)

This is some cutting edge sperging


----------



## XH 502 (Jul 12, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> This is some cutting edge sperging
> 
> View attachment 37015



You know what this conversation reminds me of?

Those movies or TV shows where a serial killer has kidnapped an innocent victim and engages said victim in conversation before any of the torture begins. The terrified victim is usually trying to buy as much time as possible or somehow coerce their kidnapper into sparing their life. The victim does everything to appease the killer's point of view and gain as much favor as possible, all the while scared out of their mind that they're going to say something -_ anything_ - wrong. Because if they do the killer is likely to fly off the handle without warning and maim/kill the victim.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> This is some cutting edge sperging
> 
> View attachment 37015



Is this cis shitlord erasing Sophie Labelle and saying she misnamed her comic?


----------



## Positron (Jul 12, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> You know what this conversation reminds me of?
> 
> Those movies or TV shows where a serial killer has kidnapped an innocent victim and engages said victim in conversation before any of the torture begins. The terrified victim is usually trying to buy as much time as possible or somehow coerce their kidnapper into sparing their life. The victim does everything to appease the killer's point of view and gain as much favor as possible, all the while scared out of their mind that they're going to say something -_ anything_ - wrong. Because if they do the killer is likely to fly off the handle without warning and maim/kill the victim.



This is the setting of Stockholm's Syndrome; pretty soon Kinnay have a cohort of true converts of her potato-gender religion.
And all those useless made-up terms just remind me of TV Tropes.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 12, 2015)

Funny preaching coming from someone who is neither trans nor intersex.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm just glad to see Zhané is still on Facebook to command our attention and show us the way.


----------



## Strelok (Jul 13, 2015)

You know when your identities read less like a person and more like a tech manual written by illiterate dopeheads, perhaps you need to rethink some things.


----------



## Andy27 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm not a native English speaker but I'm fairly sure that an "assignment" is not necessarily given arbitrarily, which kinda defeats her point.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 14, 2015)

People like Kinnay and other SJW-types don't have a great grasp over the English language even though they constantly try to say which words are "correct."


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2015)

Chan the Wizard said:


> People like Kinnay and other SJW-types don't have a great grasp over the English language even though they constantly try to say which words are "correct."






Spoiler: just don't call her stupid


----------



## CornetteFace (Jul 14, 2015)

dumb, spaz, stupid, lame, the r-word, crazy, moron, duh & derp. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jul 14, 2015)

It seems like people just make ridiculous requests just to see if she'll do whatever they ask, and she does


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 14, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> dumb, spaz, stupid, lame, the r-word, crazy, moron, duh & derp.
> 
> Did I miss anything?



I don't think it's a coincidence that she's all of the above.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jul 15, 2015)

Such delicious irony.  You can almost taste the cluelessness.


----------



## harvey dirdban (Jul 15, 2015)

She seemed so much happier before she started the SJW trip.  That lifestyle (for lack of a better word) just sucks all the life out of people.


----------



## assWipe (Jul 15, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> I have not got a mouth but I can not scream, I have a soul but I can not laugh syndrome. It's almost like they have cauterised at least publicly the part of them that makes them human, absurdity and falicy are core parts of humour I am just going to pull a example from my recent life here Last Monday it was my Mum's birthday a fun time was had by all she is now 63 and unless you know her she looks in perfect health but she has AMD and hearing loss there is a family meme my mum's a 2nd hand clown car it look's OK but it's already gone bang and all the bit's have fallen off but it's been glued back together despite looking OK.
> 
> On Tuesday she had a bit of a "I'm old moment" when the dispenser in Boot's said to her louder because he knew about her hearing loss "An I'v put your over 60's Point's on for you, and then when she was walking through the Mall a young lad she though was trying to sell her Double glazing or cheeper electric etc she said "Sorry what was that I'm a little deff" he closed an said a little louder "Do you Know how much the average funeral cost's today?" what followed was a exchange worthy of the ages but at this point I was already crying with laughter.
> 
> ...


Please include a tl;dr in the future for lazy fucks like me. 
Thank you in advance,
assWipe


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 16, 2015)

HELLO BOYS  WHICH OF YOU HANDSOME HUNKS IS GOING TO BRING ME A THICKBURGER


----------



## MMX (Jul 16, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> HELLO BOYS  WHICH OF YOU HANDSOME HUNKS IS GOING TO BRING ME A THICKBURGER
> 
> View attachment 37637




Just think of the her lucky husband......he gets to wake up next to that every morning.
Then he takes his first drink of the day..........................


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 16, 2015)

Looks like a blobfish.


----------



## TonySnark (Jul 16, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> HELLO BOYS  WHICH OF YOU HANDSOME HUNKS IS GOING TO BRING ME A THICKBURGER
> 
> View attachment 37637




And I thought tub girl was the worst image on the Internet.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 17, 2015)

when you are so fucking exceptional that you get pissed off that someone else's made up words are not the same as your made up words



 

SO FUCKING KAWAII


----------



## CatParty (Jul 17, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> when you are so fucking exceptional that you get pissed off that someone else's made up words are not the same as your made up words
> 
> View attachment 37819
> 
> ...




notice her cis husband never comments how much of a qt3.14 she is


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 17, 2015)

CatParty said:


> notice her cis husband never comments how much of a qt3.14 she is



It's taken on assumption.








...That he wants to divorce her ASAP.


----------



## Admiral Piett (Jul 17, 2015)

I realize this is off topic, but we should get the Sluthaters and folks at lookism to rate Hooves' friends on their scale.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 17, 2015)

Admiral Piett said:


> I realize this is off topic, but we should get the Sluthaters and folks at lookism to rate Hooves' friends on their scale.




obviously


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 17, 2015)

Kinnay is a potato/10.


----------



## MMX (Jul 17, 2015)

Was that photo taken seconds after she was punched in the back of the head.....


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 17, 2015)

CatParty said:


> notice her cis husband never comments how much of a qt3.14 she is



He has her blocked on Facebook.  No, really.  He does.  She's bitched about it.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 17, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> He has her blocked on Facebook.  No, really.  He does.  She's bitched about it.



This information is fucked up no matter how many times I read it.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Jul 17, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> He has her blocked on Facebook.  No, really.  He does.  She's bitched about it.


I know it's the internet, and nothing should matter here, but this is really pathetic.  Was she always this embarrassing?  I think she should be worried if she gets doxxed not because of some psycho coming after her or a stack of pizzas, but someone coming 'round and stealing her husband.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 17, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> This information is fucked up no matter how many times I read it.


Yeah, when your own spouse not only ignores you, but blocks you on social media, there is something very wrong with your relationship.

Worth pondering: is Kinnay hating men because her marriage is shit, or is her marriage shit because she hates men?  Chicken, meet egg.


----------



## MMX (Jul 17, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Yeah, when your own spouse not only ignores you, but blocks you on social media, there is something very wrong with your relationship.
> 
> Worth pondering: is Kinnay hating men because her marriage is shit, or is her marriage shit because she hates men?  Chicken, meet egg.



Kinnay could be a extreme cause of hiding your trueself until its to late to escape.
Once the ring was on her finger the crazy floodgate opened.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jul 17, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Yeah, when your own spouse not only ignores you, but blocks you on social media, there is something very wrong with your relationship.
> 
> Worth pondering: is Kinnay hating men because her marriage is shit, or is her marriage shit because she hates men?  Chicken, meet egg.


Hrmmmm That is a good question.

I would argue her marriage has become shit because as she has grown to hate men. My reasoning is that...



Spoiler: Reasoning



-She has no job, and has expressed no desire or attempt to get one (also no known disabilities aside from being a Potato)
-She doesn't seem to have much of a life offline. Yes she's married but it doesn't seem like she get's out and does much.
-She was probably a very dull person before her marriage.

The boredom, plus the easy satisfaction and comfort that came from slacktivism, turned Kinny into the Social Justice Harpy we have today.

I think it might be similar to the Vade situation. Just how Vade never considered herself a Trans-man until she read about it on Tumblr, I think this part of Kinny arose when she started delving into the more SJW side of the web. Started innocent enough, repost an Upworthy note here, a Jezebel article there. Then before you knew it CIS White people are the scourge of the Earth, and now that they can get married so are American Cis Homosexuals and Lesbians. Now I'm not saying things are going to end with her husband offing himself, more likely than not Kinny's going to wake up to find a break up letter and a stack of divorce papers on the coffee table. 

Now mind you we really have no clue what her husband is like save for the few photos we've seen. Some of us (myself included) have this "suffering husband" narrative built up, but for all we know he could be an insufferable prick and this embrace of SJW culture is a product of that. That possibility acknowledged though, Kinny is still spudtarded. Shitty marriage doesn't justify the idiocy we've seen from her.




edit: grammar and syntax errors


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 18, 2015)

Spooky_Scary said:


> Now mind you we really have no clue what her husband is like save for the few photos we've seen. Some of us (myself included) have this "suffering husband" narrative built up, but for all we know he could be an insufferable prick and this embrace of SJW culture is a product of that. That possibility acknowledged though, Kinny is still spudtarded. Shitty marriage doesn't justify the idiocy we've seen from her.


This was an excellent post, thank you.

I agree, we really know nothing about Kinny's husband, and that should be remembered at all times.  However, looking at Kinny's potato lifestyle, we have to assume that a rational man living with that would only be able to tolerate it to an extent.  The only way her SJWism is NOT causing them marital conflict is if he's not rational or suffers from a severe lack of self respect. (Neither possibility should be discounted just yet)

whatever's going on between them is likely to be the most interesting part of the Kinny sub-story.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 18, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> I agree, we really know nothing about Kinny's husband, and that should be remembered at all times.  However, looking at Kinny's potato lifestyle, we have to assume that a rational man living with that would only be able to tolerate it to an extent.  The only way her SJWism is NOT causing them marital conflict is if he's not rational or suffers from a severe lack of self respect. (Neither possibility should be discounted just yet)



But if we momentarily assume that her husband is the "bad guy" then it begs the question as to what she's doing about it other than watching Doctor Who all day long. IIRC they were married relatively recently so it's not like she's in the doldrums of a married-for-twenty-five-years type couple in which they just tolerate each other and carry on.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 18, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> IIRC they were married relatively recently so it's not like she's in the doldrums of a married-for-twenty-five-years type couple in which they just tolerate each other and carry on.



To be literally cucked by tumblr.  Sad.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 18, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> I agree, we really know nothing about Kinny's husband, and that should be remembered at all times. However, looking at Kinny's potato lifestyle, we have to assume that a rational man living with that would only be able to tolerate it to an extent. The only way her SJWism is NOT causing them marital conflict is if he's not rational or suffers from a severe lack of self respect. (Neither possibility should be discounted just yet)


He blocked her on facebook. I'm willing to wager that her SJW bitching is causing at least some friction.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 19, 2015)

???


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 19, 2015)

Too bad "her" husband can't block "her" in real life.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 19, 2015)

Irony: when your own husband blocks you on Facebook, but a bunch of autists on the Internet are waiting to screencap the next dumb thing you say


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Jul 19, 2015)

harvey dirdban said:


> She seemed so much happier before she started the SJW trip.  That lifestyle (for lack of a better word) just sucks all the life out of people.



Can't agree with this more. I'm currently watching a friend of my husband's vanishing up tumblr's back passage and it really, really doesn't seem to be making her happy. In person she's smart and fun to be around and talk to, on Facebook she's a ranting, joyless SJW who's constantly going on about spoons and can't post anything without burying it under an absolute morass of [TW: ableism, fatphobia, couches] first. SJW culture's rubbed off on her to such an extent  she's unironically praising _Assigned Male._ She thinks it's funny and non-preachy.  Just last night she posted a link to a wet fart of an article about why Superman would totally use neopronouns (the Last Son of Krypton would favor ke, kem and ker, apparently) and is trans because how dare we assume an alien would fit into the heteronormative gender binary never mind that he's been running around in scarlet underoos for eighty years and obviously has all the right parts.

Is there any way we can stop people like Kinny before they start? I'm starting to worry that any minute now this woman's going to friend Hooves.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 19, 2015)

Helvetica Scenario said:


> Is there any way we can stop people like Kinny before they start? I'm starting to worry that any minute now this woman's going to friend Hooves.



Just let it happen.

Then, once you've accrued enough content, you can make a thread!


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 20, 2015)

WRONG AGAIN you should correct their pronoun usage constantly


----------



## Positron (Jul 20, 2015)

View attachment 38394

Her husband sure followed this advice.


----------



## MMX (Jul 21, 2015)

Helvetica Scenario said:


> Can't agree with this more. I'm currently watching a friend of my husband's vanishing up tumblr's back passage and it really, really doesn't seem to be making her happy. In person she's smart and fun to be around and talk to, on Facebook she's a ranting, joyless SJW who's constantly going on about spoons and can't post anything without burying it under an absolute morass of [TW: ableism, fatphobia, couches] first. SJW culture's rubbed off on her to such an extent  she's unironically praising _Assigned Male._ She thinks it's funny and non-preachy.  Just last night she posted a link to a wet fart of an article about why Superman would totally use neopronouns (the Last Son of Krypton would favor ke, kem and ker, apparently) and is trans because how dare we assume an alien would fit into the heteronormative gender binary never mind that he's been running around in scarlet underoos for eighty years and obviously has all the right parts.
> 
> Is there any way we can stop people like Kinny before they start? I'm starting to worry that any minute now this woman's going to friend Hooves.




I think most people now have a friend like that.
To make things fun I read all her social justice warrior bullshit and bring it up when we meet up in the pub. Its great to watch the internet bassass persona melt away when faced with people who can actually respond in real time, get really offended or just laugh in her face.
Whats super odd is despite being a champion of the gay and trans community (at-least in the slacktivist world)   shes clearly very uncomfortable around them. When she does manage to strike up a conversation with them its mostly "which pronouns do you prefer" or "isnt the internet homophobic".


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 21, 2015)

MMX said:


> When she does manage to strike up a conversation with them its mostly "which pronouns do you prefer" or *"isnt the internet homophobic"*.



This is, to me, the weirdest concept.  The internet isn't, on it's own, anything.  It's made up of people, it is what we make it to be.  And since it's potential population is the entire planet, you should never have a problem being able to surround yourself with like-minded people.  This is why even groups with miniscule numbers (Nazis, Pedophiles, People who have sex with cartoon characters) can create online communities that appear to be huge and thriving.  It's also, by the way, the only reason SJWs can create their personal hugboxes.  The internet is probably your best chance for finding support for whatever your beliefs happen to be... and the same is true for people who hold entirely different beliefs.  To say the internet is inherently "homophobic" is stupid.

But then, a lot of these SJW types ARE stupid.  Kinnay, for example, is old enough to know better than this.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 21, 2015)

Do you reckon that this is an open invitation?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 21, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> This is, to me, the weirdest concept.  The internet isn't, on it's own, anything.  It's made up of people, it is what we make it to be.  And since it's potential population is the entire planet, you should never have a problem being able to surround yourself with like-minded people.



This, actually, is the worst thing about the Internet or, more accurately, about the people on it.  Surrounding yourself with like-minded people is a great way to end up a mindless jerk.


----------



## MMX (Jul 21, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> This is, to me, the weirdest concept.  The internet isn't, on it's own, anything.  It's made up of people, it is what we make it to be.  And since it's potential population is the entire planet, you should never have a problem being able to surround yourself with like-minded people.  This is why even groups with miniscule numbers (Nazis, Pedophiles, People who have sex with cartoon characters) can create online communities that appear to be huge and thriving.  It's also, by the way, the only reason SJWs can create their personal hugboxes.  The internet is probably your best chance for finding support for whatever your beliefs happen to be... and the same is true for people who hold entirely different beliefs.  To say the internet is inherently "homophobic" is stupid.
> 
> But then, a lot of these SJW types ARE stupid.  Kinnay, for example, is old enough to know better than this.



Ive had this conversation with her so many times its become boring.
Its just easier in her world view to judge everything by the worst example of its kind.
Shes just the kind of person who upon meeting a trans or gay person cant have any conversation that doesn't involve telling them how oppressed they are and how they don't need to thank her for her efforts on their behalf.

Hopefully its just a phase for her.....like dieting or yoga.


----------



## Smutley (Jul 21, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder that Kinny's friend Jeshekah still isn't her friend on Facebook and has her blocked on two seperate accounts.

So does her husband.

But she's still got Lance Worth



#payingattention


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 21, 2015)

MMX said:


> Shes just the kind of person who upon meeting a trans or gay person cant have any conversation that doesn't involve telling them how oppressed they are and how they don't need to thank her for her efforts on their behalf.



If I was that trans/gay person, I'd find that very insulting.  It's the absolute tackiest form of condescension that we see from SJWs... "You don't understand all the good things I do for you, just let me help you because I know without me you'll be lost." 



Smutley said:


> Just a friendly reminder that Kinny's friend Jeshekah still isn't her friend on Facebook and has her blocked on two seperate accounts.
> 
> So does her husband.
> 
> But she's still got Lance Worth



Her actual husband wants nothing to do with her, but she's entirely up the ass of her LGBTQBYOBBBQ boy-toy?

Oh, this train wreck will be _amazing_.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Just a friendly reminder that Kinny's friend Jeshekah still isn't her friend on Facebook and has her blocked on two seperate accounts.
> 
> So does her husband.
> 
> ...



It's Spud from Trainspotting!


----------



## MMX (Jul 21, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> If I was that trans/gay person, I'd find that very insulting.  It's the absolute tackiest form of condescension that we see from SJWs... "You don't understand all the good things I do for you, just let me help you because I know without me you'll be lost."



Shes considered to be a massive joke by most of my friends. Last time this happened she managed to gather a bit of a crowd who were sarcastically thanking her for all her efforts and offered to make her the queen of the manchester gay scene, but she has managed to offend a few people. Like I said her SJW antics are restricted mostly to facebook it only really comes up in the real world when we need a good laugh.


----------



## Ravenor (Jul 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Just a friendly reminder that Kinny's friend Jeshekah still isn't her friend on Facebook and has her blocked on two seperate accounts.
> 
> So does her husband.
> 
> ...



Ok who drew sunglasses an a smiley face on a testicle?


----------



## harvey dirdban (Jul 22, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Do you reckon that this is an open invitation?
> 
> View attachment 38481


"Treating people like shit means you love them." Yeah that's pretty much SJW culture in a nutshell.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jul 23, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> It's the absolute tackiest form of condescension that we see from SJWs... "You don't understand all the good things I do for you, just let me help you because I know without me you'll be lost."


That is true. They don't see them as equals, just as worthy recipients of their attention and empathy.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 3, 2015)

I HATE EVERYONE


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 3, 2015)

So stop talking to yourself, Kinny.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Aug 3, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> I HATE EVERYONE
> 
> View attachment 40553



Why would her own husband block her on Facebook and why would Jessica Somebody or Other unfriend her? Shit makes no sense.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 3, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> I HATE EVERYONE
> 
> View attachment 40553



So emo and mad.  And so cis and married to a dude who blocks you on Facebook because you're such a toxic, insufferable twat.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 26, 2015)

Horticultural autism (horticautism?) while we wait for Phil to post more bullshit after killing himself


----------



## Chaewuj (Aug 26, 2015)

How can she be okay with that movie. Seriously? Just goes to show that all their shit about Ableism is just that. Lovely when 3 of them contradict themselves at once.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 26, 2015)

Is Kinnay still friends with Phil or did he block her for being white?


----------



## Twrx (Aug 26, 2015)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Is Kinnay still friends with Phil or did he block her for being white?




She's still in his friends list.    I'm surprised she hasn't reached out and patted Phil's ass.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 26, 2015)

She's busy patting Sophie Labelle's ass now.

In other words, she's moved on to a real trans woman.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2015)

Twrx said:


> She's still in his friends list.    I'm surprised she hasn't reached out and patted Phil's ass.



She's reached the point with Phil that even repeated "suicides" aren't even enough for an "oh, that's nice."

She's practically an honorary Kiwi at this point.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Aug 27, 2015)

It's a miracle she's married.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2015)

Stress Sigh said:


> It's a miracle she's married.



I think her husband just drinks himself comatose every night.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Aug 27, 2015)

Reminds me of that Wayne's World quote: "Marriage is punishment for shoplifting in some countries."

I wonder what he did.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Aug 27, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I think her husband just drinks himself comatose every night.



I'm voting on him using her as a beard.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Horticultural autism (horticautism?) while we wait for Phil to post more bullshit after killing himself
> 
> View attachment 45218



Christ, people on Facebook are still doing Bitstrips?  That's even worse than the 1 like = 1 prayer shitposting.


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 27, 2015)

Kinny is forever stuck in the late 90s. Has been since high school. She used to blame home schooling for her weird. Now it's bad parenting from a dad that can't stand to see her.


----------



## Smutley (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> Kinny is forever stuck in the late 90s. Has been since high school. She used to blame home schooling for her weird. Now it's bad parenting from a dad that can't stand to see her.



I'm assuming you know Kelley from back then?  I don't think you should mention anything that could get you outed, but if you have any stories about her weirdness they would be very appreciated.


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh god... where to start. 

So she went to home school, but she used to show up at one of the area schools and hang around different groups of people. This is where she met that Jesheckah person she was whining about a while ago as well. Everything takes place in North Seattle as she NEVER leaves and claims to get panic attacks when she does. 

Back then she was skinny, had longer hair, looked kind of normal. Still had stupid glasses, wore army style jackets, wore ripped clothes, and worshiped grunge bands like every other wanna be Kurt groupie from that time period. This is also how she and her husband got together, because he was in some stupid wanna be punk band that no-one liked. 

Anyways you would find her wandering the school and claiming to have magic powers that let her find 4 leaf clovers, talking with the Koreaboos, putting on irish dance clothes and yelling about being a leprechaun, and generally acting like she was missing a LOT of brain cells. 

Fast forward to her getting into a community college. I saw her a few times trying to follow around a guy who super wasn't interested. She started reading people's tarot, claiming to be a "real like like legitimate gypsy," saying her dad was a famous Russian psychic who was totally going to pass a test and prove that he was real and then move his family to Russia. During this time she would show up to parties, get sloppy drunk, shout horrible things, and generally freak people the fuck out. 

Go forward a few years and she spent most of her time as an "actor" working at shitty theatres in Seattle, this is her only form of income other than a short stint trying to sell Cutco knives. Every year to two years she would get a part, talk about how amazing it was and go on about how much of a professional she was. Usually she would have some "mental break" that led to her being barred from future productions until a new stage head showed up. 

A couple of years ago she started getting into SJW stuff because she stays at home smoking way too much weed, lives int he bottom of her mom's house in an apartment they created for her, and goes on about how edgy the names she gave her cats are. "Dead Bird" is an example. 

her husband busts his ass working at a little store where she demands he bring her home shit all the time. She throws huge fits on facebook when he makes her do the dishes after 3-4 days of them just sitting, and occasionaly she shows up in friends circles for a few minutes. Usually it is because her friend ZOE decided to drag her somewhere or her husband made her go to a mental health appointment. It's actually been about 2 years since I've personally seen her out of her home. But there you have it.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> She throws huge fits on facebook when he makes her do the dishes after 3-4 days of them just sitting


Called it.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> Oh god... where to start.



Are you her husband?


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 27, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Are you her husband?



No. Hell to the no. I have never even so much as hugged her.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> No. Hell to the no. I have never even so much as hugged her.




neither has he


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 27, 2015)

cat said:


> neither has he


Actually they used to have really gross public makeouts. Like tongue down each others throats, straddling and grinding makeouts.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> Actually they used to have really gross public makeouts. Like tongue down each others throats, straddling and grinding makeouts.



I nearly vomited.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> Actually they used to have really gross public makeouts. Like tongue down each others throats, straddling and grinding makeouts.



Can a mind vomit? Cause I think mine just did.


----------



## XH 502 (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> her husband busts his ass working at a little store where she demands he bring her home shit all the time. She throws huge fits on facebook when he makes her do the dishes after 3-4 days of them just sitting, and occasionaly she shows up in friends circles for a few minutes. Usually it is because her friend ZOE decided to drag her somewhere or her husband made her go to a mental health appointment. It's actually been about 2 years since I've personally seen her out of her home. But there you have it.



Why the hell does he stay with her? It's clear that Kinny has no desire to change or get help for whatever issues she has and he obviously is fed up with her bullshit to the extent that he blocked her on FaceBook. The person you described isn't a spouse, she's a toddler trapped in an adult body.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 27, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Why the hell does he stay with her? It's clear that Kinny has no desire to change or get help for whatever issues she has and he obviously is fed up with her bullshit to the extent that he blocked her on FaceBook. The person you described isn't a spouse, she's a toddler trapped in an adult body.



Dude must have been drunk for the last decade


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 27, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Dude must have been drunk for the last decade



Apparently, this is literally true.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> A couple of years ago she started getting into SJW stuff because she stays at home smoking way too much weed, lives int he bottom of her mom's house in an apartment they created for her, and goes on about how edgy the names she gave her cats are. "Dead Bird" is an example.



Please don't tell me she got the idea from here.


----------



## VLAD (Aug 27, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Dude must have been drunk for the last decade





AnOminous said:


> Apparently, this is literally true.


Can you blame him?


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 27, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Why the hell does he stay with her? It's clear that Kinny has no desire to change or get help for whatever issues she has and he obviously is fed up with her bullshit to the extent that he blocked her on FaceBook. The person you described isn't a spouse, she's a toddler trapped in an adult body.



He loves her and I guess feels loyal. I honestly think he thinks she will eventually get help and things will get better. Either that or his beer and game habit has him so removed from reality that he doesn't care.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> He loves her and I guess feels loyal. I honestly think he thinks she will eventually get help and things will get better. Either that or his beer and game habit has him so removed from reality that he doesn't care.



How do you know them exactly and how did you find this thread?


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 27, 2015)

I  already mentioned that I went to the school she used to creep around. Consequently this is the school her husband went to as well. She appears in and out of my friends circles occasionally because her 1-2 friends drag her there and then she embarrasses them. As for finding the thread. She threw a shut fit about kiwi farms "trying to kill" Phil a few months back and I came here then. 


Peace and Harmony said:


> How do you know them exactly and how did you find this thread?


----------



## Positron (Aug 27, 2015)

They don't have kids do they?  Tell me so!


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 27, 2015)

Positron said:


> They don't have kids do they?  Tell me so!


Apparently, Kinny _is _the kid.


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 27, 2015)

No kids. As far as I know no plans. I got deleted when she went on a rampage looking for people who went to kiwis farms. Hilarious how those drive people to this forum.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 27, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> No kids. As far as I know no plans. I got deleted when she went on stamps helping for people who went to kiwis farms. Hilarious how those drive people to this forum.




Isn't it refreshing that we're not this evil entity that they make us out to be? Just ask @tweaker the cat


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 28, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> She used to blame home schooling for her weird.


This perfectly validates my opposition to homeschooling. Parents homeschool their kid to remove her from outside influences and winds up with a basement ape.



seattlelite said:


> Back then she was skinny, had longer hair, looked kind of normal.


So, she was skinny once? What caused her to expand like that? What does she eat?



seattlelite said:


> her husband made her go to a mental health appointment. It's actually been about 2 years since I've personally seen her out of her home.


What's her major malfunction?



seattlelite said:


> she stays at home smoking way too much weed, lives int he bottom of her mom's house in an apartment they created for her,


So she and her husband don't actually live together?



seattlelite said:


> He loves her and I guess feels loyal. I honestly think he thinks she will eventually get help and things will get better. Either that or his beer and game habit has him so removed from reality that he doesn't care.


I would probably get a drinking problem from living in a situation like that. Is he a tabletop or computer gamer? What kind of store does he operate?


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 28, 2015)

She apparently "got happy with herself" and she eats mostly junk food. 
No real apparent malfunction / won't go to the doctor often enough to be truly diagnosed. 
They live together... in said apartment. Her "habits" take up enough money that renting an apartment isn't possible. 
He's a computer gamer. And he doesn't operate, he works at a grocery store, usually working graveyards but he picks up any and all shifts he can get.


----------



## MMX (Aug 28, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> She apparently "got happy with herself" and she eats mostly junk food.
> No real apparent malfunction / won't go to the doctor often enough to be truly diagnosed.
> They live together... in said apartment. Her "habits" take up enough money that renting an apartment isn't possible.
> He's a computer gamer. And he doesn't operate, he works at a grocery store, usually working graveyards but he picks up any and all shifts he can get.



"got happy with herself" has a totally different meaning where i come from
So thanks for that mental image.


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 28, 2015)

MMX said:


> "got happy with herself" has a totally different meaning where i come from
> So thanks for that mental image.


It's a SJW excuse to cover up how miserable someone is. Basically she stopped giving a fuck, got way too obsessed with Dr. Who, doesn't do anything physical, eats an ungodly amount of fish finger, mac n cheese, pot brownie, custard, and soda.


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 28, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> No real apparent malfunction / won't go to the doctor often enough to be truly diagnosed.


So, malingering apparently.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Aug 28, 2015)

A fat, belligerent SJW and her computer gamer husband literally living in a mother's basement sounds like a depressing modern spin on the odd couple


----------



## CatParty (Aug 28, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> It's a SJW excuse to cover up how miserable someone is. Basically she stopped giving a fuck, got way too obsessed with Dr. Who, doesn't do anything physical, eats an ungodly amount of fish finger, mac n cheese, pot brownie, custard, and soda.



aren't they obsessed with gaia?
http://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/kinnykins/2781775/


----------



## Big Nasty (Aug 28, 2015)

cat said:


> Isn't it refreshing that we're not this evil entity that they make us out to be? Just ask @tweaker the cat


Yeah, we just like to laugh at people behaving badly on the Internet.


----------



## CornetteFace (Aug 28, 2015)

So Kinny's husband is an overall good guy with a few iffy opinions and tastes? 

Bob...Is that you?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 28, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> So Kinny's husband is an overall good guy with a few iffy opinions and tastes?



Apparently, they involve dreadful taste in women.


----------



## Thetan (Aug 28, 2015)

Smutley said:


> View attachment 33327




Sorry for posting a meme pic but it just seemed fitting....


Spoiler


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 28, 2015)

Thetan said:


> Sorry for posting a meme pic but it just seemed fitting....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



He doesn't have any spoons


----------



## Thetan (Aug 28, 2015)

Chaewuj said:


> How can she be okay with that movie. Seriously? Just goes to show that all their shit about Ableism is just that. Lovely when 3 of them contradict themselves at once.



Like most SJWs, she has no grasp of satire, nor does she have a sense of humor. It's not surprising that she missed the entire point of Idiocracy.


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes she is obvessed with Gaia. Well was. Moved on to some other site because apparently Gaia is oppressing people because of not letting people steal their source code. 

Her husband is an okay guy. Not someone anyone would ever really notice.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 28, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> Kinny is forever stuck in the late 90s.


CWC, Sweet (Iconoclast), Mylar, and now Kinny - _just what is it with certain people of interest and the late 90s?_


----------



## HickoryDickory (Aug 28, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> CWC, Sweet (Iconoclast), Mylar, and now Kinny - _just what is it with certain people of interest and the late 90s?_


...It was the Attitude Era? No idea, other than it was the high school years for a few of them. Maybe that's a common thread? In the loveshy section, a lot of them are obsessed with high school media and uphold it to some unrealistic standards, too.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey @seattlelite , I just want to say thanks for coming onto the forums and sharing the info you've shared thus far. Would you happen to know if her homeschooling was very religious by chance? I only ask because one of the things that fascinates me about Kinny is how similar she is to a personal lolcow that I know of. Part of her embrace of Tumblr style Social Justice was a backlash against her ultra-religious upbringing, so I'm just curious if that was also the case for Kinny?


----------



## CornetteFace (Aug 28, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> Her husband is an okay guy. Not someone anyone would ever really notice.


He's the lumberjack reborn. Praise be the lumberjack, cutter of the internet.


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 28, 2015)

Spooky_Scary said:


> Hey @seattlelite , I just want to say thanks for coming onto the forums and sharing the info you've shared thus far. Would you happen to know if her homeschooling was very religious by chance? I only ask because one of the things that fascinates me about Kinny is how similar she is to a personal lolcow that I know of. Part of her embrace of Tumblr style Social Justice was a backlash against her ultra-religious upbringing, so I'm just curious if that was also the case for Kinny?


Actually not really. her mom is I believe christian, but it was more of a "the man is going to get you all", crunchy hippy style thing than anything.


----------



## seattlelite (Aug 29, 2015)

Here is a pic of what she used to look like. (I found her old facebook, that was more... normal. )


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 29, 2015)

seattlelite said:


> Here is a pic of what she used to look like. (I found her old facebook, that was more... normal. )


That would be perfrect for a before/after "Faces of Social Justice Blogging" awareness campaign.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 29, 2015)

ToroidalBoat said:


> CWC, Sweet (Iconoclast), Mylar, and now Kinny - _just what is it with certain people of interest and the late 90s?_



At some point, they just stop maturing.  Shit like constantly smoking weed "helps" this stagnation.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Positron (Sep 18, 2015)

Yup, reducing a woman into body parts.  Really PC.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 18, 2015)

Is KINNAY become Ho Mo for women?


----------



## Positron (Sep 18, 2015)

Perhaps she is turning "unicorn" for oppression points?


----------



## Sable (Sep 18, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Is KINNAY become Ho Mo for women?



Being anything but straight gives you more SJW action points or something.

It's always possible though.


----------



## MMX (Sep 18, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> View attachment 49327



So shes ironically quoting futurama now since shes has nothing of interest of her own to say.
She is however correct.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Sep 18, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> View attachment 49327


Likely the least controversial thing she's ever said.  Of course, she had to phrase it so it sounded like it was coming from a fourth-grader.

Is this the beginning of Kinnay's "I'm Bi/Trans when it's convenient" phase?


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 18, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> View attachment 49327



What's the most erotic part of an angry potato?


----------



## tomgirl4life (Sep 18, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> What's the most erotic part of an angry potato?


----------



## MMX (Sep 18, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


>



So phil finally got the surgery then ?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 27, 2015)

Monthly reminder that KINNAY is somehow still alive, and now apparently considers herself to be trans or some shit in spite of being in a DAMN CIS HETERO marriage


----------



## No Cavities (Sep 27, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Monthly reminder that KINNAY is somehow still alive, and now apparently considers herself to be trans or some shit in spite of being in a DAMN CIS HETERO marriage
> 
> View attachment 51083



It's interesting that she's apparently using she/her pronouns on Facebook again. For the longest part, she used they/them pronouns. She's been "trans" for a while. Genderqueer? Probably that one.


----------



## CornetteFace (Sep 27, 2015)

So she's trans as her own gender? Makes sense.


----------



## seattlelite (Sep 27, 2015)

Genderqueer / gender non binary. Goes between pronouns and has been known to say "whatever" about them while liking statuses of people saying that doing that is micro agression. 

And again: marriage is mostly a sham, I don't think they have had sex more than 3 times in the same number of years. Just lots of drinking and basement dwelling.


----------



## Smutley (Oct 13, 2015)

"WHY IS NO ONE PAYING ATTENTION TO ME" -- Phil


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 13, 2015)

Watch out Kinny, Phil wants to fig you!!!


----------



## MMX (Oct 13, 2015)

Smutley said:


> "WHY IS NO ONE PAYING ATTENTION TO ME" -- Phil
> View attachment 53808



I dont get why phil says hes the cat...
Is it a shitty joke or is he a furry now ?


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 13, 2015)

MMX said:


> I dont get why phil says hes the cat...
> Is it a shitty joke or is he a furry now ?


Phil wants Kinnay to feed him, shelter him, and provide him a box to shit in.  Pretty straightforward.

Also, we've got a facebook picture of kinnay and her cat.  This is the least pathetic and most socially normal thing I've ever seen her do.  Shame Phil had to make it all about him.


----------



## Smutley (Oct 13, 2015)

MMX said:


> I dont get why phil says hes the cat...
> Is it a shitty joke or is he a furry now ?



I actually went back and checked to make sure he wasn't tagged as the cat or something.  Nope.  Phil just showed up to yell his own name and everyone mocked him by responding in Spanish.  I'm assuming it's because Kinny has been ignoring him for the past month since he went on his transman rants.


----------



## MMX (Oct 13, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Phil wants Kinnay to feed him, shelter him, and provide him a box to shit in.  Pretty straightforward.
> 
> Also, we've got a facebook picture of kinnay and her cat.  This is the least pathetic and most socially normal thing I've ever seen her do.  Shame Phil had to make it all about him.



Its the best shes looked in some time.
She still.looks like a tranny sammy classic sonicfan


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 13, 2015)

MMX said:


> Its the best shes looked in some time.
> She still.looks like a tranny sammy classic sonicfan


Indeed.  More dated photos show she had some conventionally attractive features, all of which have been hidden in recent years due to her streak of booze/weed/cupcakes/being a twat.  This photo is kind of a middle ground between the two extremes.

Not trying to White Knight Kinny.  I'm of the opinion, however, that cows do so much stupid shit on their own that it's only fair to recognize a rare moment of normalcy.


----------



## MMX (Oct 13, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Indeed.  More dated photos show she had some conventionally attractive features, all of which have been hidden in recent years due to her streak of booze/weed/cupcakes/being a twat.  This photo is kind of a middle ground between the two extremes.
> 
> Not trying to White Knight Kinny.  I'm of the opinion, however, that cows do so much stupid shit on their own that it's only fair to recognize a rare moment of normalcy.



Shes one of the few cows i hope gets their shit together and gets on with life.
If not for her sake then for her long suffering husband.

Doubt she will but u gotta believe


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 13, 2015)

MMX said:


> Shes one of the few cows i hope gets their shit together and gets on with life.
> If not for her sake then for her long suffering husband.
> 
> Doubt she will but u gotta believe



I wouldn't she is well an truely down the rabbit hole, and is quite blind to her own reality. If her husband grows a back bone (not likely) we will see a divorce followed by a lesbian saga until she finds another man to put up with her.


----------



## MMX (Oct 13, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> I wouldn't she is well an truely down the rabbit hole, and is quite blind to her own reality. If her husband grows a back bone (not likely) we will see a divorce followed by a lesbian saga until she finds another man to put up with her.



Maybe its because zayn and tyro pushed me over the fucking edge but Kinny seems almost normal.....in comparison to other cows....not people.

Maybe having my own version of kinny makes me hope for the best.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 13, 2015)

MMX said:


> Maybe its because zayn and tyro pushed me over the fucking edge but Kinny seems almost normal.....in comparison to other cows....not people.
> 
> Maybe having my own version of kinny makes me hope for the best.



Kinney was ADF's lead asspatter and enabler for a long while (but never took him in isn't that funny Phil), and then she just dropped of the radar like Jin Wong, she is was most likely Justice who came here during the early C.I.S forum day's as well. She is unrepentant about being a arse and is very hypocritical that's why she doesn't get any sympathy from me.

I do wish your friend well though.


----------



## harvey dirdban (Oct 13, 2015)

What is with all these people and not being able to sit upright for a photo? Is it a ploy to look as disabled as possible for asspats?


----------



## No Cavities (Oct 13, 2015)

What the fuck kind of non-sequitur was that? "THE CAT IS ISABEL ROSA ARAUJO." Phil. Seriously. The fuck?

That cat has more hair than Phil. It isn't obese. It has a place to live, with Kinnay. And it is a CoC (Cat of Color). It could possibly be a girl cat. I bet it even cleans up after itself when it takes a shit. 

Maybe Phil just really wants to be the fucking cat, since it has everything he wants.


----------



## galact0r (Oct 13, 2015)

The cat is also less of a pussy than Phil.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Oct 13, 2015)

No Cavities said:


> What the fuck kind of non-sequitur was that? "THE CAT IS ISABEL ROSA ARAUJO." Phil. Seriously. The fuck?
> 
> That cat has more hair than Phil. It isn't obese. It has a place to live, with Kinnay. And it is a CoC (Cat of Color). It could possibly be a girl cat. I bet it even cleans up after itself when it takes a shit.
> 
> Maybe Phil just really wants to be the fucking cat, since it has everything he wants.


True, no cat ever had to deal with gaslighting Zionists refusing to cut its balls off


----------



## Axiom (Oct 13, 2015)

MMX said:


> I dont get why phil says hes the cat...
> Is it a shitty joke or is he a furry now ?



Actually, ADF made several Tumblr reblogs recently with (gay male) furry fetish and 'puppy play' stuff. He's never expressed any interests at all in the furry fandom, but it's worth pointing out that it comes on the heels of the actual literal shitstorm that was RainFurrest 2015. It would not surprise me in the least if he was about to barnacle himself to yet another 'persecuted' and 'oppressed' identity group. Furries, especially the extremely weird and creepy ones, would probably be the only people who might tolerate him just because, unlike ADF himself, they know they can't afford to alienate any potential supporters.

I don't know if there's anything to it though.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Oct 13, 2015)

MMX said:


> I dont get why phil says hes the cat...
> Is it a shitty joke or is he a furry now ?


Nah. It means he's a pussy.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Oct 13, 2015)

Axiom said:


> Actually, ADF made several Tumblr reblogs recently with (gay male) furry fetish and 'puppy play' stuff. He's never expressed any interests at all in the furry fandom, but it's worth pointing out that it comes on the heels of the actual literal shitstorm that was RainFurrest 2015. It would not surprise me in the least if he was about to barnacle himself to yet another 'persecuted' and 'oppressed' identity group. Furries, especially the extremely weird and creepy ones, would probably be the only people who might tolerate him just because, unlike ADF himself, they know they can't afford to alienate any potential supporters.
> 
> I don't know if there's anything to it though.


Hard to think he'd get many oppression points for latching onto the furry subculture.  Unlike being Latino or trans, there's neither a history of legal persecution nor an identifiable visible support group.  

Plus, lots of furries are menz.


----------



## Axiom (Oct 13, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Hard to think he'd get many oppression points for latching onto the furry subculture.  Unlike being Latino or trans, there's neither a history of legal persecution nor an identifiable visible support group.
> 
> Plus, lots of furries are menz.



I'm not saying it isn't nonsensical and stupid, I'm just saying it sounds like something he might try.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 13, 2015)

Am I the only one who noticed Kinny's cleavage?


----------



## No Cavities (Oct 14, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Am I the only one who noticed Kinny's cleavage?



I'm unsure if I am supposed to feel good for not acting on my Patriarchy membership and intentionally staring at it, or if I should feel bad that I didn't notice whatsoever and didn't cat call her, thus making her feel unwanted.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Oct 14, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Am I the only one who noticed Kinny's cleavage?


you are were


----------



## Thetan (Oct 14, 2015)

The Littlest Shitlord said:


> A picture of Kinny from the old thread. Originally posted by @CatParty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Because this will never not be funny



Is it just the lighting, or is that stubble on her 2nd, of multiple, chins?

Poor li'l dawg.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 14, 2015)

Thetan said:


> Is it just the lighting, or is that stubble on her 2nd, of multiple, chins?
> 
> Poor li'l dawg.


The worst part was when she unhinged her jaw and swallowed the poor thing whole.


----------



## Smutley (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, well, well.  Kinny makes a grand return, more than a year later, after blocking Phil.  She does so through intermediary friend Lilith Magdalene, a 50+ year old prostitute.




Welcome back you fat sack of uselessness.  At least you still look like a butter sculpture brought to life




edit: Ahhh, looks like she finally added him back to her friends list at some point.  They are both fucking gross




Something he was so positive towards he liked it twice


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh shit, colour me surprised that this semi-sapient lump of dough didn't fuse completely with her couch, though I am less surprised that she went full dangerhair and even more potato. How's the marriage, Kinnay?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Sep 11, 2016)

Man, Timmy Williams from Whitest Kids U Know has really gone full SJW.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 11, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Welcome back you fat sack of uselessness.  At least you still look like a butter sculpture brought to life
> View attachment 133552



She looks stoned as fuck.  Which she probably is.


----------



## chimpburgers (Sep 11, 2016)

Pure nutcase.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Sep 11, 2016)

She always looks to me like Rosie O'Donnell got exposed to the Arc of the Covenant.  With the requisite slush for brains to boot.


----------



## Jacquetta (Sep 12, 2016)

So a friend shared a link on Facebook, and I went back to the source to see if there was any hilarity in the comments. Lo and behold I found Kinny sperging happily away about pronouns and transmisogyny.







If not calling someone "it" is transmisogyny now, god only knows what me capping and posting this is.

edit: forgot the link.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Sep 12, 2016)

Who gives a shit about your opinion on the matter, straight non-trans woman?


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 9, 2017)

Jacquetta said:


> So a friend shared a link on Facebook, and I went back to the source to see if there was any hilarity in the comments. Lo and behold I found Kinny sperging happily away about pronouns and transmisogyny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm :late: to the party, but that is one crazy bitch.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Apr 9, 2017)

Mentioned on CIS but worth bringing up here:

Kinney's husband had enough of this shit and left her apparently.


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 9, 2017)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Mentioned on CIS but worth bringing up here:
> 
> Kinney's husband had enough of this shit and left her apparently.



Good on him.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 10, 2017)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Mentioned on CIS but worth bringing up here:
> 
> Kinney's husband had enough of this shit and left her apparently.



And she's still deep in with [REDACTED] and comments on their stuff.


----------



## ln18 (Apr 11, 2017)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Mentioned on CIS but worth bringing up here:
> 
> Kinney's husband had enough of this shit and left her apparently.



, I bet she really could use a consent hug.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Apr 13, 2017)

Apparently Kinney got fed up with her orge husbands pleads to actually be apart of a marriage, but playing Sims is her career choice now.  Kinney has said asking to do dishes is *ableist* of him....
It's also hilariously sad to hear that once they broke up,  the fat ass is making up ridiculous claims of "financal abuse" because he wouldn't buy her sweets and alcohol afterwards. 
Along with deleting any friends who won't take her side, or people who hang out with him. Way to play the victim Kinney!


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd love to see the ex-husband come visit us.


----------



## nad7155 (Apr 17, 2017)

trombonista said:


> I'd love to see the ex-husband come visit us.



Probably not gonna happen.

He is probably seeking intense therapy to help him forget about the massive mistake he made by being with her.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 17, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was some sort of arranged marriage or a beard thing


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 18, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was some sort of arranged marriage or a beard thing


My money is still on her being his beard.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> My money is still on her being his beard.



She'd be a pretty shitty beard.  For one thing, she's just a pretty shitty person.  For another, you look at her and think I bet she was just a beard.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 21, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> She'd be a pretty shitty beard.  For one thing, she's just a pretty shitty person.  For another, you look at her and think I bet she was just a beard.



I think he may have been her beard instead tbh.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 21, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think he may have been her beard instead tbh.


Usually the beard is the uglier one. He looks like the illegitimate son of Shrek but she's straight up disgusting.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 21, 2017)

She wishes he were her beard, because that would mean she isn't straight.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Positron (Dec 5, 2017)

She is mutating into a Phil clone.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 5, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 327579



Another lolcow joins team "not cis"


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 5, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Another lolcow joins team "not cis"


Nah, she's been like this ever since we found her.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 5, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Nah, she's been like this ever since we found her.



Doing the they/them pronoun thing? That's not new?


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 5, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Doing the they/them pronoun thing? That's not new?


I could have sworn she was calling herself nonbinary and ace spectrum from the start.


----------



## seattlelite (Apr 2, 2018)

Actually not looking horrible now?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Apr 2, 2018)

Very, very horrible.


----------



## MMX (Apr 2, 2018)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Very, very horrible.



Nice to see Terra has a contender to his title of "melted human trash bag"


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Apr 4, 2018)

seattlelite said:


> Actually not looking horrible now?


You must be a very generous person


----------

